# Tippet length with furled leader?



## onaygem (Oct 19, 2016)

I've been using a furled leader for a few months now and I've been using about 3-4' tippet. It's been working fine for me, but I've never really thought much about optimizing the length until now.
Does anyone have opinions on the 'proper' length for a tippet when using a furled leader?
I fish for trout, most commonly with a dry & dropper.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

For the most part, I fish exclusively for trout and use 6x tapered fluorocarbon leaders, 9' in length. I like to use tippet rings to preserve the leader so when I install a new leader to my fly line, I cut the leader at approximately 6-1/2 feet, attach my tippet ring and then reattach tippet. I like to keep my leaders longer in length, I will generally add new tippet once I get to about 7-1/2 feet in length taking it back to 9'. I find the presentation is better on the longer leaders with the lighter tippet, I am less apt to spook leary trout when I am casting. I am not sure how long your leaders are but your tippet lengths appear to be in close relation to the lengths I use.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Depends on fly size and how stiff your furled leader is. Large flies shorter heavier tippet, small dries longer and lighter. I fish a lot of dry/dropper combos, normally I start with a 9ft 2x to my dry, 4x to dropper, I find rod length is a good place to start for leader length, so 3ft tippet sounds good with a 6ft furled leader. A note, I fish big dries since I can't see crap, hence the heavy leader I use to turn over the wind resistant rig.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

riverKing said:


> Depends on fly size and how stiff your furled leader is. Large flies shorter heavier tippet, small dries longer and lighter. I fish a lot of dry/dropper combos, normally I start with a 9ft 2x to my dry, 4x to dropper, I find rod length is a good place to start for leader length, so 3ft tippet sounds good with a 6ft furled leader. A note, I fish big dries since I can't see crap, hence the heavy leader I use to turn over the wind resistant rig.


I'm about the same, using 2' to 4' depending on the fly. All of my furled leaders have tippet rings on them making for a quick change when needed. I also have a box with pre-rigged flys so I can just tie them to the tippet ring.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

